# Reseller Tipsters with Telegram Bots



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 12, 2016)

*[size=20pt]The best telegram tipster reseller[/size]*​
Reselling reduced group with a top betting verified tipsters who cost more than 1500€ for less than 60€!!!

*you can see the stats of our reselled tipsters here:*

*Komso* http://www.betrush.com/verified/2208.html
*FabioBasket *http://www.betrush.com/verified/statistics.php?int_member_id=3481
*Top14 *http://www.betrush.com/verified/statistics.php?int_member_id=3333 
*MLBInsider *https://mlbinsider.blogabet.com/
*Smitckey *http://www.betrush.com/verified/statistics.php?int_member_id=3143
*Jeremy Price* https://www.betadvisor.com/en/tipsters/football/jeremy-price.html
*Anthony Viduka* https://www.betadvisor.com/en/tipsters/football/anthony-viduka-football.html
*Gptbt *https://gpbtb.blogabet.com/
*Cz-Tip* http://www.cz-tip.cz/tipy/
*Pro-tennis* http://www.protennis-bet.com/statistics/

Do you want to make money following really top tipsters for a cheap price?

Stable profit on long term.
You receive tips on Telegram App (www.telegram.org).  

Stop search more tipsters and do not waste your time! 

More info in PM or join our telegram free channel when you can see free tips! 

https://telegram.me/FinalGroupFreeChannel​


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 13, 2016)

*Free TIP*
Vasco +0.25 Asian (Full Time) 
Brazil: Serie B (1:30am)


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 14, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *Free TIP*
> Vasco +0.25 Asian (Full Time)
> Brazil: Serie B (1:30am)


*1/2 VOID 1/2 WIN*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 15, 2016)

*FREE TIP*
Sao Paulo -0.25 Asian (Full Time) 
Brazil: Serie A (1am)


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 16, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *FREE TIP*
> Sao Paulo -0.25 Asian (Full Time)
> Brazil: Serie A (1am)


*WON*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 16, 2016)

You can follow our free bets on our free telegram channel:
https://telegram.me/FinalGroupFreeChannel


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 16, 2016)

*FREE TIP*
France: Ligue 2 (7pm)
Strasbourg 0.0 Asian (Full Time)


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 17, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *FREE TIP*
> France: Ligue 2 (7pm)
> Strasbourg 0.0 Asian (Full Time)


*LOSS*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 17, 2016)

*FREE TIP*
Romania: Liga 1 (6:30pm)
Dinamo Bucuresti -0.5 Asian (Full Time)


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 17, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *FREE TIP*
> Romania: Liga 1 (6:30pm)
> Dinamo Bucuresti -0.5 Asian (Full Time)


*WON*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 19, 2016)

*FREE TIP*
Czech Republic Youth League
Trinec U21 - Mlada Boleslav U21 (19.9.2016 14:00) TIP:1X


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 19, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *FREE TIP*
> Czech Republic Youth League
> Trinec U21 - Mlada Boleslav U21 (19.9.2016 14:00) TIP:1X


*WIN*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 20, 2016)

*FREE TIP*
Germany: 3 Liga (6pm)
MSV Duisburg -0.25 Asian (Full Time)


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 21, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *FREE TIP*
> Germany: 3 Liga (6pm)
> MSV Duisburg -0.25 Asian (Full Time)


*1/2 VOID 1/2 LOST *


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 21, 2016)

*FREE TIP:*
Date: 2016/09/21, 15:30 CET                                                    
Event:  Malek Jazir -  Ivan Dodig
Prediction:  Ivan Dodig
League (country) - sport:  ATP Metz - R1


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 22, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *FREE TIP:*
> Date: 2016/09/21, 15:30 CET
> Event:  Malek Jazir -  Ivan Dodig
> Prediction:  Ivan Dodig
> League (country) - sport:  ATP Metz - R1


*LOSS*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 24, 2016)

*FREE TIP:*
Football, Italy, Serie A
BET ON: JUVENTUS TURIN -1.50 AH


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 27, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *FREE TIP:*
> Football, Italy, Serie A
> BET ON: JUVENTUS TURIN -1.50 AH


*Loss*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 27, 2016)

EVENT: SPORTING CP vs LEGIA WARSAW
DATE: 27th September 2016
Type Of Bet: Asian Handicap 1st Half
BET ON: SPORTING CP -0.75 Half Time


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 28, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> EVENT: SPORTING CP vs LEGIA WARSAW
> DATE: 27th September 2016
> Type Of Bet: Asian Handicap 1st Half
> BET ON: SPORTING CP -0.75 Half Time


*WON*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 28, 2016)

EVENT: ARSENAL FC vs FC BASEL,Champions League 
Type Of Bet: Asian Handicap 1st Half 
BET ON: ARSENAL FC -0.50 Half Time


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 28, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> EVENT: ARSENAL FC vs FC BASEL,Champions League
> Type Of Bet: Asian Handicap 1st Half
> BET ON: ARSENAL FC -0.50 Half Time


*WON*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 29, 2016)

*Free tip*
EVENT: MANCHESTER UNITED vs FC ZORYA LUGANSK, Football, European cups, UEFA Europa League
Type Of Bet: Asian Handicap 1st Half
BET ON: MANCHESTER UNITED -1.00 Half Time


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Sep 30, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *Free tip*
> EVENT: MANCHESTER UNITED vs FC ZORYA LUGANSK, Football, European cups, UEFA Europa League
> Type Of Bet: Asian Handicap 1st Half
> BET ON: MANCHESTER UNITED -1.00 Half Time


*Loss*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Oct 1, 2016)

*FREE TIP*
Date: 2016/10/01, 10:00 CET                                                   
Event: Albert Ramos-Vinolas - Grigor Dimitrov
Prediction: Albert Ramos-Vinolas (+1.5 Sets)


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Oct 1, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *FREE TIP*
> Date: 2016/10/01, 10:00 CET
> Event: Albert Ramos-Vinolas - Grigor Dimitrov
> Prediction: Albert Ramos-Vinolas (+1.5 Sets)


*WON*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Oct 11, 2016)

*FREE LIVE TIP:*
Event:  Guillermo Garcia-Lopez - Paolo Lorenzi
Prediction: Paolo Lorenzi


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Oct 11, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *FREE LIVE TIP:*
> Event:  Guillermo Garcia-Lopez - Paolo Lorenzi
> Prediction: Paolo Lorenzi


*WON*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Oct 11, 2016)

*FREE TIP*
Euro U21: Qualifiers (5:45pm) vs Scotland U21
FYR Macedonia U21 -1 Asian (Full Time)


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Oct 31, 2016)

FREE TIP
Event: Andreas Seppi - Joao Sousa
Prediction: Joao Sousa
ATP PARIS


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Oct 31, 2016)

TheFinalGroup said:


> FREE TIP
> Event: Andreas Seppi - Joao Sousa
> Prediction: Joao Sousa
> ATP PARIS


*WIN*


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Oct 31, 2016)

And we just added a blogabet bot. ;-)


----------



## pibe86 (Jan 11, 2017)

TheFinalGroup said:


> *[size=20pt]The best telegram tipster reseller[/size]*​
> Reselling reduced group with a top betting verified tipsters who cost more than 1500€ for less than 60€!!!
> 
> *you can see the stats of our reselled tipsters here:*
> ...



Hi, i m interested. your telegram channel disappeared


----------



## nikosolution (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi. I want to recommend you my twitter: "nikosolution" and telegram free group/chat: "bet365 signals - chat". you can also look at me on instagram: nikosolution / bet365 signals


----------



## betbaguette (Dec 6, 2017)

123446


----------



## golden_tips (Feb 8, 2018)

WEBSITE:-www.goldentips.eu
FanPage:-www.facebook.com/goldentipseu/

-13 the best tipsters on world at the moment.
-All of them in last 4-12 months made big profit.
-Over than 200 Betting Picks per Month!
-Every tipster send at least 15 picks every month

Statistic: -www.goldentips.eu/statistic
Tipsters List: -www.goldentips.eu/typerzy

Our offer tipsters :
SleepingDogz 
-www.mybigpartner.com/user/sleepingdogz/bymonth
KOMSO PINNACLE :
-www.betrush.com/verified/3547.html
KOMSO :
-www.betrush.com/verified/statistics.php…
Basket PRO :
-www.betrush.com/verified/3591.html
StrongPicks: 
-strongpicks.blogabet.com/
BetBarbaros :
-betbarbaros.blogabet.com/
Vladdow : 
-vladdow.blogabet.com/
COACH :
-cvalouch.blogabet.com/
Voleyball :
-voleyballtipsrumania.blogabet.com/
Armitage :
-betverified.com/profile/…
Marco Cage :
-www.betrush.com/verified/3677.html
Escobarbetting:
-www.betrush.com/verified/3618.html
Jeremy Price :
-www.betrush.com/verified/3570.html

If you want more information, write us a message or visit our website -www.goldentips.eu !


----------



## golden_tips (Mar 12, 2018)

Our offer tipsters for March :
SleepingDogz
-www.mybigpartner.com/user/sleepingdogz/bymonth
IrishBET :
-tipstertube.com/profile/irishbetsyndicate
UKbetPick
-www.mybetinvest.com/ukbetpicks
KOMSO PINNACLE :
-www.betrush.com/verified/3547.html
KOMSO :
-www.betrush.com/verified/statistics.php…
Basket PRO :
-www.betrush.com/verified/3591.html
StrongPicks:
-strongpicks.blogabet.com/
BetBarbaros :
-betbarbaros.blogabet.com/
Vladdow :
-vladdow.blogabet.com/
COACH :
-cvalouch.blogabet.com/
Voleyball :
-voleyballtipsrumania.blogabet.com/
Armitage :
-betverified.com/profile/…
Marco Cage :
-www.betrush.com/verified/3677.html
Escobarbetting:
-www.betrush.com/verified/3618.html
Jeremy Price :
-www.betrush.com/verified/3570.html


website:-goldentips.eu
fanpage:-www.facebook.com/goldentipseu
email:-goldentipseu@gmail.com

If you want more information, write us a message or visit our website -www.goldentips.eu !


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Mar 14, 2018)

I dont want to broke your business golden, but... 
You are sending komso slow and reselled from other services. 
You are sending basketpro slow and from other services (AND INVENTING STAKES). 

Please, dont use this thread to post your reselled-from-reseller service.


----------



## golden_tips (Mar 14, 2018)

TheFinalGroup said:


> I dont want to broke your business golden, but...
> You are sending komso slow and reselled from other services.
> You are sending basketpro slow and from other services (AND INVENTING STAKES).
> 
> Please, dont use this thread to post your reselled-from-reseller service.



Hello, it's true that the Komsa types are very hard to bet but in the offer there are a few good prematch tipsters where odds and types are very easy to bet. Everyone will find something good for themselves and guarantees that our service is reliable


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Mar 14, 2018)

golden_tips said:


> Hello, it's true that the Komsa types are very hard to bet but in the offer there are a few good prematch tipsters where odds and types are very easy to bet. Everyone will find something good for themselves and guarantees that our service is reliable


Komso types are very hard.
Basketpro stakes are wrong (yesterday was stake 9 and you send stake 7) and slow too. 
Betbarbaros later and dropped odds
Strongpicks later and dropped odds
Coach later and dropped odds.  
Vladdow (Masseria) later and dropped odds
Ukbets it´s in your list but last pick you send it´s 7th March. Picks on 10th, 12th and 13th you did not send. 


13 tipster you have MINUS  7 tipsters not playable? the other 6 are good? or you still selling smoke?


----------



## Greg66 (Mar 18, 2018)

Final Group  are you getting back into the game?


----------



## TheFinalGroup (Mar 19, 2018)

Greg66 said:


> Final Group  are you getting back into the game?


We never going far of the game ahaha 
The difference it´s we close the service for new customers, we still working with customers friend´s in a comfortable betting group.


----------

